# Market/fair people - any last minute advice for a newbie



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, tomorrow is our first fair. And probably our biggest in terms of numbers of people on the ground although it is still small compared to what people on here attend.

I am in a bit of a funk. The purpose of the outing (for us) is to dip my toe in the water and see how I get on and and how people react to things. It is more of a "putting the goats on display" rather than selling stuff.

But does anyone have any last minute advice for us. We are taking lunch with us, I have a bag with spare tape, pocket knife, scissors, string, camera, hand gel for kids after they have petted the goats.

Does anyone have any pearls of wisdom for our first outing please?

TIA

hoggie


----------



## AJohnston (Aug 17, 2012)

Make sure you take a first aid kit... For yourselfs, your animals, and the people who will be with the goats. You would be suprised what can happen at events like this, especially when the animals get riled up from the exposure to people. And keep an eye on the pen... You'd be suprised what the kiddies like to throw in for the goats to eat.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you - can't believe I forgot the first aid kit 

Yes, will be watching the pen like a hawk 

Thanks again

hoggie


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

This is from a former horseshow-er, take a roll or pad of toilet paper and maybe a small spray bottle of Lysol, just in case. Always pays to be prepared.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Just smile a lot, and be happy to answer any questions that people have.

Everything will be fine...go and enjoy the day!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you - we had a great afternoon.

I seemed to spend the entire 4 hours talking to people about goats. Made a little bit of money (nothing to write home about, but enough to be worth putting in a separate tin when we got home towards our next fayre/market). Would probably have made more money if I hadn't spent the whole time talking  But as the main object was to put the goats on display that was OK.

Had a LOT of interest in them, and in the possibility of future goat products. I had a notebook and pen with me, and quite a few people asked me to let them know when I was selling particular things. And that was without the people who I know anyway and just asked me to give them a nod. So from that angle it was very successful 

And the kids just LOVED the goats, we had a steady stream of them wanting to feed/stroke/brush them. By the end of the afternoon the goats were even refusing treats they had been fed so many :hysterical:

Now I just have to come up with an idea for the next one - probably a Christmas market I think to give me time to get my head in gear. But maybe an autumn themed stall for the street market.

Thanks again

hoggie

ETA - and I was SO glad I had taken them as the amount of people who I knew who said "OH I didn't know you had goats" was amazing.....I've only had them SIX years!!


----------

